# ParanoidAndroid [JB] How to and faq



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

How to use the ParanoidAndroid settings panel and Faq v1.0

This is a work in progress and will evolve over time. If you see anything you know to be wrong then post and let me know, I will fix it. If this helps you then like it, it makes me smile when my rep goes up.

The settings panel:

Configuration tab:










This is where you decide the type of status bar / softkeys and initial dpi you want to use.

Phone mode is just like any other rom. The status bar / softkeys / notifications and dpi are all like what you're used to.










Phablet mode (big / small) This has a status bar and softkeys like you're used to but notifications show up in tablet style.










Tablet mode (big / small) This mode combines your status bar and softkeys together and notifications show up in tablet style.










Big / Small refers to the dpi setting of your status bar and softkeys. This is independent of the dpi setting for your launcher or other apps.

User Interface tab:










Statusbar Style chooses what kind of status bar you want to use independent of what you chose in the configuration tab.

User Default UI chooses how you want your apps to display. In phone, phablet, or tablet UI.

System Default dpi chooses between what dpi you want your system apps (settings / launcher / etc) to display in.

User Default dpi chooses what dpi you would like all non-system apps to display in.

Framework-res dpi chooses what dpi you want things like dialog boxes and the lockscreen to display in.

SystemUI dpi chooses what dpi you want your status bar and softkeys to display in. We more or less chose this when we selected big or small in the configuration tab.

Apps tab:










This is where we choose what dpi or UI layout we would like to use for individual apps independent of any settings you have chosen on the previous 2 tabs.

Per app dpi lets you select the dpi that you want the selected app to display in. Remember that a higher dpi = smaller.

Per app layout lets you choose what layout you want to use for the selected app (phone / phablet / tablet).

Backup and Restore tab:

This tab allows you to back up the changes that you have made in the ParanoidAndroid Settings app. IMPORTANT: These backups are saved in your data partition, so if you wipe data your backup will be lost. They are saved in the /data/data/com.paranoid.preferences/files/backup/ folder. You can use a file manager to copy it out of this directory to your sdcard so that your backup will survive a wipe.

FAQ

Q: My keyboard is tiny, what gives?

A: Go into the apps tab in PA Settings and change it's dpi to 320. Hit apply.

Q: Dropbox (or any other app) will not start, it just force closes!

A: Same as above. Go into apps tab in PA Settings and change the dpi setting to 320. Hit apply and cross fingers.

Q: Chrome (or any other app) displays weird.

A: Some apps aren't too fond of running at 320 dpi and display incorrectly. Try setting the dpi for the app to 240 in PA Settings. It will still be smaller than stock but probably wont display oddly. You don't have to use 240, just play around and see what works / what you prefer.

Q: Why do I have 2 Camera and Gallery icons in my app drawer?

A: The rom has the gallery apk built in under com.google.gallery3d (i think) so when you flash gapps it copies another under com.google.android.gallery3d. You can freeze one of them in TiBu and it will remove the extra icons. This is fixed with the newer gapps.

Q: My doesn''t my camera look like that slick one in the screenshot in the PA thread?

A: Change the UI to tablet for Gallery in PA Settings. No matter what dpi you use it will not look just right. Google still needs to fix this.

Q: Where can I get some mods for this rom?

A: I made some colored softkeys mods that are available in the themes section here. Nordpolcamper has a theme available on xda here.

Q: What kernels work with this rom?

A: Any one that is compatible with CM10 should work. Trinity and Franco 223+ both work very well.

Q: My phone is running really hot, what can I do?

A: Molesarecoming has said that this is due to the CM10 kernel. I've had the best luck by starting fresh by first using the super wipe zip before flashing PA and then flashing another CM10 compatible kernel. Not a guaranteed fix but it worked for me.


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

You my dear friend have saved the day!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Bravo for this! Much appreciated.

Also, do you think it would be possible to list an example of some settings (say, for instance, the settings you're using for any or all of these)?

PS: I looked up "amathophobia." Do you really have a fear of dust? That would be horrible since there's so much of it everywhere. Your house must be really clean. lol


----------



## amathophobia (Dec 1, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> Bravo for this! Much appreciated.
> 
> Also, do you think it would be possible to list an example of some settings (say, for instance, the settings you're using for any or all of these)?
> 
> PS: I looked up "amathophobia." Do you really have a fear of dust? That would be horrible since there's so much of it everywhere. Your house must be really clean. lol


Dust is my tag name. Thats where amathophobia comes from.

My current setup is:

Configuration: Tablet small
statusbar stye: nothing selected
User default ui: tablet
system default dpi: tablet
user default dpi: tablet
framework-res dpi: phone
systemui dpi: nothing selected

per app settings
android keyboard>320 dpi>phone ui
chrome>240 dpi>phone ui
launcher>240 dpi
Messaging>240 dpi


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

amathophobia said:


> Dust is my tag name. Thats where amathophobia comes from.
> 
> My current setup is:
> 
> ...


I am figuratively humping your leg right now.


----------

